# AMALGAMITE PROCESS NOT USING MURCUARY



## Anonymous (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello all I have been watching your forum for a wile now and I came across a process of GOLD RECOVERY without acid and could be done on the kitchen stove. I have tried it and it seems to work well. You can do PINS, HOLE BOARDS, CPU’s, and even black sand form placer mining or what ever. It is sold on eBay under item # 230244188688. I think you will be surprised at what the AMALGMITE is, but there is a patent being processed , NOT on the AMALGMITE ( but the process itself ). The AMALGMITE will takes up GOLD, Platinum, SILVER, well any PGM’s, and float the junk to the top to be scraped off. Making a dore bare that can be refined by you or a refiner. Well take a look I don’t know about patents or I could say moor but you just have to see for yourself. Thanks guys I hope to see moor about this stuff. :shock:


----------



## Palladium (Apr 22, 2008)

rock341 said:


> Hello all I have been watching your forum for a wile now



Three days according to your sign up date.
How you spell Mercury again ? Hummmmmmm. :?: :? 

Ohhhhhh i get it a sales pitch. :twisted:


----------



## Noxx (Apr 22, 2008)

Bye Bye


----------



## Irons (Apr 22, 2008)

is what it is.

Bismuth is not as toxic as Mercury but it still has to be handled properly and recovered from solution after digestion.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 22, 2008)

How does it work?


----------



## Irons (Apr 22, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> How does it work?



You put the Gold and Silver plated parts in the molten Bismuth and it strips the plating, then you dissolve the Bismuth to recover the values.

I can think of better ways to recover values. Just another gimmick.


----------



## Lou (Apr 22, 2008)

I already discussed this in another thread. Bismuth is not ideal. Good replacement for lead in certain applications...


----------



## Scott2357 (Apr 22, 2008)

What's the story on this? What problems does it have? Is a percentage of gold lost or is bismuth hard to recover/reuse?


----------



## SilverNitrate (Apr 23, 2008)

bismuth is near explosive. I once had molten bismuth in a small iron pot on top of a stove in where else.. the kitchen and just one drop of water caused it to detonate! 
I actually didn't blow up, but the large crystal structure of this metal causes it to pop when water interacts with it.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 23, 2008)

SilverNitrate said:


> bismuth is near explosive. I once had molten bismuth in a small iron pot on top of a stove in where else.. the kitchen and just one drop of water caused it to detonate!
> I actually didn't blow up, but the large crystal structure of this metal causes it to pop when water interacts with it.


Wouldn't you be inclined to consider that was a steam explosion? (I sure as hell would.) Water and molten metals rarely get along unless you're talking about mercury and water.

Harold


----------



## SilverNitrate (Apr 23, 2008)

Harold_V said:


> Wouldn't you be inclined to consider that was a steam explosion? (I sure as hell would.) Water and molten metals rarely get along unless you're talking about mercury and water.
> 
> Harold


True its the steams rapid expansion. The large crystals of bismuth makes drying it difficult, and any trace moisture while melting it makes it go pop!


----------



## Lou (Apr 23, 2008)

That's why you heat it slowly. Albeit it can still do it. It does form beautiful crystals when really pure.


If you really want to see bismuth explode then you need some perchloric acid and a long stick.


----------

